# FNaF fandom.



## ToastyStrewdle (May 15, 2015)

As absolutely nobody here knows, I like FNaF.

FNaF, its fandom, its fan games, its fan art, 'it' in general, I like it all!

Here you can tell everyone about some of its fan music, fan art, fan made games, recreations, animations, parodies, theories, anything!
Just make sure you put either the name or link to it and what it is.

Example: 'Springtrap's Sorrow' is a song by Zalzar on youtube.




This thread is going to be abandoned...


----------



## BlitzCo (May 15, 2015)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=d_ljR5zb0B4


----------



## ToastyStrewdle (May 15, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=d_ljR5zb0B4



lmao


----------



## BlitzCo (May 15, 2015)

"I will eat your head, break all of your bones by stepping on you, shove an endo skeleton up your ass, and shit your head everywhere"

-butthurt fan, 2015


----------



## ToastyStrewdle (May 15, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> "I will eat your head, break all of your bones by stepping on you, shove an endo skeleton up your ass, and shit your head everywhere"
> 
> -butthurt fan, 2015



I'm guessing you don't like FNaF XD


----------



## BlitzCo (May 15, 2015)

I was quoting one of those comments in the video


----------



## SparkyWolf (May 15, 2015)

OK, I've been wondering about this for a long while. No offense, but may I ask what fuels you interest and attraction to it? I must say I don't quite see what is so amazing about it, but that doesn't mean I disapprove, I just don't have a personal love for it. But if you could tell me I'd be interested in hearing about it


----------



## ToastyStrewdle (May 15, 2015)

SparkyWolf said:


> OK, I've been wondering about this for a long while. No offense, but may I ask what fuels you interest and attraction to it? I must say I don't quite see what is so amazing about it, but that doesn't mean I disapprove, I just don't have a personal love for it. But if you could tell me I'd be interested in hearing about it



I'm more of a mystery guy.
It has a VERY complicated story. Some even say it's more complicated than the legend of zelda timeline!
Like, we know very little about it, and whenever we try to make theory, the theory either brings you to more and more theories, or one little flaw ruins the whole theory you've made on it.
One of my friends had MANY theories about the games, and recently the creator posted a teaser on his website, ScottGames.Com, that ruined each of his theories.XD

In the first game we barely know anything, and that's what causes many people to take an interest in it. I love it because the rest of the fandom and I want to know the truth about its story.

FNaF has done the one thing that many, MANY games have not been able to do. That's keep the player interested. It was made in august, and so far it is in the top 50 most popular games in the world.
The game itself can get pretty boring if you've played it more than once, but it also has suspense. 
The main reason most of its fandom likes it is because of its hidden lore. I guarantee you, if you watch some theories you will get at least a bit interested. It even sparked the interest of TheGameTheorist, a popular you tuber. He spent several weeks-time making videos of it.


----------



## SparkyWolf (May 15, 2015)

Ay, I can see that. I watched a very interesting theory on the story recently, and it seemed quite complicated and cool (Link to the videos if you want to see:  Part one: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SgACktyVXbk    Part two: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQv_k43MYdw ) And thanks a lot for giving me an insiders view on it ;D


----------



## Maugryph (May 16, 2015)

speaking of FNAF. the third game is free today on the Amazon App Store .


----------



## ToastyStrewdle (May 16, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> speaking of FNAF. the third game is free today on the Amazon App Store .


I'm questioning this...


----------



## Maugryph (May 16, 2015)

ToastyStrewdle said:


> I'm questioning this...



WTF dude?! I don't appreciate that. Amazon gives a free app every day.  I downloaded the freaking thing.

https://twitter.com/amazonappaday lists every free app that has been released so far.


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (May 16, 2015)

First of all , this thread is going to end in a glorious flame war.

Secondly , I like the fnaf , not for the jumpscares ( lmao one of the animatronics in the second game no clips through the wall to kill you if you're not looking directly forwards) , I just like how vague the story is and gives us a little bit more of the story each game. Produces some music I like as well.

I get why people don't like it and that's fine , just go piss off the fanboys instead of the less hyper fans please because their annoying as hell.( seriously if a channel makes one fnaf video on YouTube they want more and more and more....)


----------



## ToastyStrewdle (May 16, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> WTF dude?! I don't appreciate that. Amazon gives a free app every day.  I downloaded the freaking thing.
> 
> https://twitter.com/amazonappaday lists every free app that has been released so far.



Oh...
Didn't know they did that.
Sorry:/


----------



## Misomie (May 16, 2015)

One thing that I like about it is how much creativity it has inspired from the fans in such a short amount of time. Plushies, shirts, songs, art, posters, cosplay, ect. I just love how that kind of thing happens, it's kind of magic.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (May 16, 2015)

Clauvio said:


> reminds me of the pewdiepie fandom.


oh lawd


----------



## BlitzCo (May 17, 2015)

Misomie said:


> One thing that I like about it is how much creativity it has inspired from the fans.



And unbelievable amounts of stupidity


----------



## Twylyght (May 17, 2015)

You should check out Scott's site.  Looks like he's making nightmare versions of the 4 main animatronics.  Question is, are they real?  Or are they the other Spring Lock animatronics we heard about from the Phone Guy.  I'm curious to see how he's going answer a lot of the questions that haven't been answered yet.  We still don't know about the Bite of '87 or who the Purple Guy is.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 17, 2015)

Remember when you could like something and not have a horrible fandom built around it hell bent on trying to ruin it for you?

I hate the internet.


----------



## Nikolinni (May 17, 2015)

Twylyght said:


> You should check out Scott's site.  Looks like he's making nightmare versions of the 4 main animatronics.  Question is, are they real?  Or are they the other Spring Lock animatronics we heard about from the Phone Guy.  I'm curious to see how he's going answer a lot of the questions that haven't been answered yet.  We still don't know about the Bite of '87 or who the Purple Guy is.



"I don't feel like I am real. But I know it's all imaginary. Are they real? And do they feel? Is all the pain just inside my head?"


----------



## ToastyStrewdle (May 17, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> And unbelievable amounts of stupidity



Why do you think that?


----------



## LegitWaterfall (May 17, 2015)

ToastyStrewdle said:


> Why do you think that?


No particular reason...


----------



## ToastyStrewdle (May 17, 2015)

LegitWaterfall said:


> No particular reason...



Oh...


----------



## ToastyStrewdle (May 17, 2015)

Is anyone gonna use this forum for the reason I made it yet?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 17, 2015)

ToastyStrewdle said:


> Is anyone gonna use this forum for the reason I made it yet?



What reason is that? I mean people are having conversations related to the topic for the most part.


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (May 17, 2015)

ToastyStrewdle said:


> Is anyone gonna use this forum for the reason I made it yet?


This thread is doomed to end in a glorious flamewar over whether or not fnaf is crap or not,or whether the purple guyis holding a banana in the save them minigame...


----------



## Dr. Franken-Fox (May 17, 2015)

I've seen more Gmod, SFM and flash animations on FNAF than I'd like to admit. If I had to put any one video or series of videos over the rest, it would probably be the 'Final Night' trilogy by movieunleashers.

THE FINAL NIGHT - 5 Nights at Freddy's (Animated Parody):
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=1fVmVJoSc-w

THE FINAL FINAL NIGHT - 5 Nights at Freddy's 2 (Animated Parody)
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=vmATo...XycUCFVIFGAodOikApTIGcmVsbWZ1SOznydDJytn61QE=

THE FINAL NIGHT 3 - 5 Nights at Freddy's 3 (Animated Movie):
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=RTfF_...XycUCFQl-GAodJwwAzDIGcmVsbWZ1SOznydDJytn61QE=

I also highly recommend listening to the 'Hidden Lore' creepypastas, while they don't exactly match the official continuity since a lot of it was retconned in the third game, they're still an interesting interpretation:
https://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLNNFbFOlJKF3K62yQ0MWaWijm279rdE1o

I generally avoid the fanart since a lot of it is NSFW, but this caught my eye since I'm into modelmaking:
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=pZpHXcwr8Sc


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (May 17, 2015)

Dr. Franken-Fox said:


> I generally avoid the fanart since a lot of it is NSFW, but this caught my eye since I'm into modelmaking:
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=pZpHXcwr8Sc


If you're looking for someone who does SFW fanart look up someone called ArtfulJoy , she ( I'm assuming its a she) does a lot of fnaf speed paints , a lot of mlp stuff as well but I just ignore that.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 17, 2015)

CrazyTundraWolf said:


> If you're looking for someone who does SFW fanart look up someone called ArtfulJoy , she ( I'm assuming its a she) does a lot of fnaf speed paints , a lot of mlp stuff as well but I just ignore that.



Or you could watch me :^)

Except don't because I don't draw much FNAF (unless I'm on /fn@fg/ or something) anymore and my older stuff is shit.


----------



## Dr. Franken-Fox (May 17, 2015)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Or you could watch me :^)
> 
> Except don't because I don't draw much FNAF (unless I'm on /fn@fg/ or something) anymore and my older stuff is shit.


I've seen your gallery and the only reason I haven't added you to my watch list is because I don't have an FA, I don't want to make an account until I have some art to put up but when I do you can bet that I'll watch you


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 17, 2015)

Dr. Franken-Fox said:


> I've seen your gallery and the only reason I haven't added you to my watch list is because I don't have an FA, I don't want to make an account until I have some art to put up but when I do you can bet that I'll watch you



Well you could always just creep on people's profiles and beg for free porn like everyone else in the meantime.


----------



## ToastyStrewdle (May 18, 2015)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Well you could always just creep on people's profiles and beg for free porn like everyone else in the meantime.



I wouldn't say "Everyone".


----------



## NightFox34 (May 18, 2015)

I really love fnaf,especially Springtrap <3


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (May 18, 2015)

Love the animations of these 2 vids xD 2 lets plays but I love the animatronic figures  Bonnie and Spring Trap are the best xD

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3qM6j3AceU
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WK4K78JvENE


----------



## -Sliqq- (May 18, 2015)

Nikolinni said:


> "I don't feel like I am real. But I know it's all imaginary. Are they real? And do they feel? Is all the pain just inside my head?"




Abracadavre?

_'I bring doom and defile light. Your entire life, will cease to carry on. I've returned and I'm not alone, never to atone, and forever carry on'

'Where are we going, from here? Where do we go? Where do we go? Are we all blinded... by fear? How do we know?'

'Now in death... Bring me life! All that I am will be coming home now!'

'I'm gonna break. I'm gonna break my. I'm gonna break my rusty cage---'


_2 can play at that game, my friend.

A song that fits is Beauty of Annihilation


----------



## Twylyght (May 19, 2015)

I like listening to these.  They used some good voice actors in these stories.  Even the animatronics sound like I expected them to.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adx3u_23lYU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgnmB6cTHUk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5aKz68L8SQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DdmbFyEoAqU  -  The sounds of the guy's death is particularly satisfying.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YppvYDMgPjk


----------



## ToastyStrewdle (May 23, 2015)

If anyone's wondering, the next FNaF 4 teaser is suspected to be released on the 24th. I'm gonna refresh ScottGames every twenty minutesxD


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (May 23, 2015)

ToastyStrewdle said:


> If anyone's wondering, the next FNaF 4 teaser is suspected to be released on the 24th. I'm gonna refresh ScottGames every twenty minutesxD


I demand to see what nightmare foxy looks like >:V 
Seriously he better look badass


----------



## ToastyStrewdle (May 23, 2015)

CrazyTundraWolf said:


> I demand to see what nightmare foxy looks like >:V
> Seriously he better look badass



Freddy had 1 set of teeth.
Bonnie had two sets of teeth.
Chica had three sets of teeth.

Do you get what I'm saying?


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (May 24, 2015)

Next will have 5 as the next prime? :3


----------



## Cassedy (May 26, 2015)

I have about ten minutes played in this game. I got bored after about 5 minutes, so I opened Steam browser, watching youtube videos, then something moved in background and primitive jumpscare splattered itself over my screen.
Oh wow, what a masterpiece of horror genre.


----------



## Nikolinni (May 26, 2015)

Cassedy said:


> I have about ten minutes played in this game. I got bored after about 5 minutes, so I opened Steam browser, watching youtube videos, then something moved in background and primitive jumpscare splattered itself over my screen.
> Oh wow, what a masterpiece of horror genre.



Well as I like to say, not everyone likes Art Rock.


----------



## ToastyStrewdle (May 28, 2015)

Over in DA a lot of people are saying the FNaF fandom is causing suicides....


I'm not kidding...


----------



## BlitzCo (May 28, 2015)

FNAF seems more like a game that's more fun to watch other people play than play it yourself.


----------



## Twylyght (May 30, 2015)

Well, Foxy's been revealed. http://www.scottgames.com/  Not what I was expecting tho.


----------



## SassySpringbok (Jun 30, 2015)

I for one am a huge fnaf fan. Have been since the very beginning. I love the music that was created by the fans, I love the story, and I love the creepyness of it. I'll admit that the scare factor wears off after you play it for so long but it gets refreshed with each new game and the new elements they bring!
Favorite animatronic: Foxy
Least favorite: Springtrap. He freaks me the hell out


----------



## ToastyStrewdle (Jul 10, 2015)

SassySpringbok said:


> I for one am a huge fnaf fan. Have been since the very beginning. I love the music that was created by the fans, I love the story, and I love the creepyness of it. I'll admit that the scare factor wears off after you play it for so long



They just made a VR version...


----------



## Twylyght (Jul 13, 2015)

[video=youtube;A-taWymx1WI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-taWymx1WI[/video]

Well,  here you go.  Scott released the first trailer for FNaF 4.  Looks like we're not in the pizzeria anymore XD


----------



## Nyro46 (Jul 13, 2015)

Man, I saw the trailer for the fourth game earlier since my friend on dA posted a journal for it. I love how it looks quite a bit different from the previous three games - it looked like you can actually explore the area rather than just sit in the same room for five nights.

While I do think that FNaF itself is a bit overrated, as in the gameplay and stuff, I do still like it. What I like about it are the animatronics, their designs and stuff interest me, and I also find the lore behind the games to be interesting. But there are a lot of annoying fans that like to cram it down everyone's throat, mention it everywhere, make crappy fangames and argue about retarded theories 24/7. *cough*smike*cough*


----------



## Twylyght (Jul 14, 2015)

Nyro46 said:


> While I do think that FNaF itself is a bit overrated, as in the gameplay and stuff, I do still like it. What I like about it are the animatronics, their designs and stuff interest me, and I also find the lore behind the games to be interesting. But there are a lot of annoying fans that like to cram it down everyone's throat, mention it everywhere, make crappy fangames and argue about retarded theories 24/7. *cough*smike*cough*



lol Yeah, I saw a few of his theories.  He tends to jump the gun a lot and his theories make no sense.  A lot of them do that.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Jul 14, 2015)

> I watched Smike for about month 
> Done with the fandom haha


----------



## Nyro46 (Jul 14, 2015)

Twylyght said:


> lol Yeah, I saw a few of his theories.  He tends to jump the gun a lot and his theories make no sense.  A lot of them do that.



Don't forget his top ten "facts"


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Jul 14, 2015)

Well looks like fnaf 4 is going to be very different from the others , a free roaming fnaf game , who would of thought?


----------



## funky3000 (Jul 17, 2015)

Bonnie y u so sexy plz bite me

(don't worry Foxy you can lick me any day)


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Jul 17, 2015)

Holy crap I forgot I need to make jokes about foxy coming out the closet! Uh can someone gimme a hand here? :V


----------



## Nikolinni (Jul 17, 2015)

CrazyTundraWolf said:


> Holy crap I forgot I need to make jokes about foxy coming out the closet! Uh can someone gimme a hand here? :V



Time to recycle my version of the joke from Reddit. 

The kid walks to the right door, checks down the right hallway! 
Walks to the left door, checks down the left hallway! 
He goes back into the bed room. 
While Plushtrap giggles like a mad man! 
Kid checks on the bed and gets spooked by the Freddies! 
Right now he's sweating like hell! 
Then he looks at the closet. 
I unravel my tongue.
He walks up to the closet! 
Getting close to the closet!
Now he's at the closet! 
Damn he opens up the closet...closet...closet...

If you don't know what I'm spoofing: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFosUj6A22c


----------



## -Sliqq- (Jul 17, 2015)

Nikolinni said:


> He walks up to the closet!
> Getting close to the closet!
> Now he's at the closet!
> Damn he opens up the closet...closet...closet...



So Fedora Fazbear has a backstory?


----------



## Cyanomega (Jul 17, 2015)

Loved the first game, second game was ok, hated the third game and am stoked for the fourth.
and I'm sorry but I friggin love Foxy! I have 4 Foxy the Pirate Fox shirts, a plushie and I watch all sorts of stupid Foxy stuff on YouTube. I'm not the least bit ashamed of it. He's the best damn pirate fox that ever was damn it! Show me another pirate fox as good as Foxy! Bite of '87 forever!
By the by, if you hate FNAF with a passion and want to see the animatronics get smashed to bits(why would you want that?!?!?) you could watch this
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=AibtyCAhyQE
or you could watch it if you like FNAF or like the living tombstone. I don't know, whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Nikolinni (Jul 17, 2015)

Cyanomega said:


> Loved the first game, second game was ok, hated the third game and am stoked for the fourth.
> and I'm sorry but I friggin love Foxy! I have 4 Foxy the Pirate Fox shirts, a plushie and I watch all sorts of stupid Foxy stuff on YouTube. I'm not the least bit ashamed of it. He's the best damn pirate fox that ever was damn it! Show me another pirate fox as good as Foxy! Bite of '87 forever!
> By the by, if you hate FNAF with a passion and want to see the animatronics get smashed to bits(why would you want that?!?!?) you could watch this
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=AibtyCAhyQE
> or you could watch it if you like FNAF or like the living tombstone. I don't know, whatever floats your boat.



You'd hate my FNAF playthrough then. Razzle went the whole game and didn't even get rushed by Foxy once. 

I feel like I owe the Foxy fans a foxy jumpscare video.


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jul 17, 2015)

I was wandering through youtube and found *this: *http://kotaku.com/hollywood-is-planning-a-five-nights-at-freddys-movie-1696356202


----------



## Cyanomega (Jul 17, 2015)

PheonixDragon said:


> I was wandering through youtube and found *this: *http://kotaku.com/hollywood-is-planning-a-five-nights-at-freddys-movie-1696356202


Kind of old news PheonixDragon, but Thanks for the link. I'm not looking forward to the movie but I will see it. In theaters.... By myself..... ::hangs head in shame:: *cue https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=i_SDejECbS0 *


----------



## Nikolinni (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm surprised no one's in here posting about FNAF4's gameplay videos.


----------



## Cyanomega (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm sure everyone knows, FNAF 4 is out now. I'm envious of everyone who gets to play it. I have to wait till it's available on my ipod


----------



## Twylyght (Jul 30, 2015)

[video=youtube;pTMnlCv-v9M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTMnlCv-v9M&amp;list=LLxkISE3Zm7TkCBXtjEaED6g&amp;index=10[/video]


----------



## Erzyal (Aug 5, 2015)

dunno if this is already here but
[video=youtube;CbjAcmNWX-Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbjAcmNWX-Y[/video]


----------



## Twylyght (Aug 6, 2015)

[video=youtube;xhdNa3iy5rw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhdNa3iy5rw&amp;index=2&amp;list=LLxkISE3Zm7TkCBXt  jEaED6g[/video]


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (Aug 6, 2015)

I wonder if Living Tombstone's working on one for FNaF4


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Aug 6, 2015)

Ahkrin Descol said:


> I wonder if Living Tombstone's working on one for FNaF4



He probably will , but in my opinion his songs have been getting worse and worst , his first fnaf song was great. Second one , eh but the third one sounded like pretty much any pop song being sung on radio nowadays. It was pretty  bad in my opinion :/


----------

